# Green nepthea is shiny???



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey guys not sure why but my nepthea coral has closed up and looks shiny / wet if that makes any sense

Should i be worried


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Is it still green?


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

It is still green yup just shiny


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

My best guesses (in no particular order):

1.) It's shedding and part of the natural process as it grows. It should be back to "normal" in a few days.

2.) It's reacting adversely to something you may have added or dosed and is trying to expel the toxin.

3.) It looks a little bleached. Perhaps it's getting too much light either in duration or intensity.


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm just a really bad photographer... Not sure if it is really bleached since the whole thing still glows under actinic. 

I haven't put anything new in.. 

Only thing I can see difference is my stary blenny is "hosting" sitting on it alot...


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Nepth leathers don't need actinics to glow.

I am going to vote that it was shedding. Make sure its getting flow. And in a day or so, a fleshy skin will peel off. Then it will look better than new!

The Blenny may be bothing it, but I have never had a leather care that much if a fish is on, or near it. I have had clowns lay eggs on a leather coral (damn near lost a finger trying to get a frag out... Mrs clown was less than impressed with me!)


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I was intrigued by the green Nepthea as I've only seen them once about 10years ago.

+1 re:Taipan's post #1. It's in a shed phase.

BTW, you have a green Sinularia filnger leather coral . Grows like a weed and very hardy if you let the organics build up a little and very finicky if you have an efficient meothof nutrient export and don't supplement. In my clients 150gal softie system, I harvest a 5gal bucket of green sinularia (not as nice as yours) and colt leathers 2-3x/ year to thin it out.


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

i hope its not dying or bleaching...

Let me double check everything tonight.



J_T said:


> Nepth leathers don't need actinics to glow.
> 
> I am going to vote that it was shedding. Make sure its getting flow. And in a day or so, a fleshy skin will peel off. Then it will look better than new!
> 
> The Blenny may be bothing it, but I have never had a leather care that much if a fish is on, or near it. I have had clowns lay eggs on a leather coral (damn near lost a finger trying to get a frag out... Mrs clown was less than impressed with me!)


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

they sometime stay that way for a week or two and will contract and get almost even shinier and plastic looking prior to shedding. If it gets like that it might be because there is not enough current to blow off the shed skin. Shame it is not a Green Nepthea, I'd pay reasonably well for a piece to add to my aquaculturing activities. It is still a nice coral and will be even nicer once it sheds.


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

You guys are right it's opening up again

How do you know it's a green nepthea???


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

The title of this thread tells it


----------

